# The Stetson Bennett IV Haters Club



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)

Has been officially dissolved and disbanded. There will be no further meetings. All members turn in your I Hate the Mailman t shirts.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Has been officially dissolved and disbanded. There will be no further meetings. All members turn in your I Hate the Mailman t shirts.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2022)

The kid plays with so much heart.  Unselfish and he's on the field for the G..... Not himself. Not many playing in the ncaa can sa that nowadays.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 1, 2022)

Guess Rackmaster is out as President.


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2022)

I hear he’s got some mighty nice NIL deals coming ! He didn’t want to discuss until January 11th !


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess Rackmaster is out as President.


Never been Pres, just with the blowouts I wanted the future in whoever it is!

Especially if he gets hurt, Tua did against UGA!
That is the only thing that worries me!

Other than that we ride with Bennett til the wheels fall OFF!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2022)

That young man played good


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

antharper said:


> I hear he’s got some mighty nice NIL deals coming ! He didn’t want to discuss until January 11th !


He doesn't need to come back with Vandagriff & Stockton signing! 
1 if not 3 will be gone if he comes back!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2022)

Vandagriff and Stockton are the 2 "real deal" kids who we have to look towards for the future when the time comes.  Both are straight ballers, both have cannons (I know Brock does) and both can make you miss with a scramble


----------



## jbarron (Jan 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Has been officially dissolved and disbanded. There will be no further meetings. All members turn in your I Hate the Mailman t shirts.



I totally agree!  At this point, it is what it is.  Please stop with the negative waves and lets pull together for the championship game.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess Rackmaster is out as President.


No, that would be GTMOD.
 Rackmaster got a SB IV wig for Christmas


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2022)

Prob go high in the draft when his skool ball days are done.

He will go far and make millions in the NFL.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2022)

He seemed very surly and ticked off since the Bama game the way people including Dawg fans were shredding him, then played lights out last night.  So I don't really care if people keep hatin.  I love the guy


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 1, 2022)

antharper said:


> I hear he’s got some mighty nice NIL deals coming ! He didn’t want to discuss until January 11th !



Ought to have some deals inked.  It’s an incredible story in this era of CFB.   

It ain’t hating anyone to state that Bennett is not an elite QB.  UGA is incredibly fortunate to have him on the roster because having more than one QB with experience and ability is a luxury in the portal era.  It ain’t without reason that UGAs being in the national title game in modern CFB with a game manager is a compelling story.   It is not the norm when the norm is elite QBs and elite WRs.  If UGA can find a way to pressure young and limit the explosive plays simultaneously Bennett is plenty elite enough for UGA to win….but it is a compelling story because Bennett is what he is….


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 1, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Prob go high in the draft when his skool ball days are done.
> 
> He will go far and make millions in the NFL.



Not a chance in the world.  He may make $3-$400k but not likely.  He may well make a heap of money coaching somewhere though….he has plenty of experience at a high level and obviously loves the game and is competitive….


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 1, 2022)

I’ve noticed all of the keyboard quarterbacks who never played a down of football in their lives, yet who bashed Stetson, are noticeably absent from this thread?

Probably shopping for an “IStetson” tshirt?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2022)

We’ll all be wishing JT comes in  if we’re down 14 points going into the 4th quarter in the Championship game


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 1, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> We’ll all be wishing JT comes in  if we’re down 14 points going into the 4th quarter in the Championship game



Not sure we get there…..I think we punch Bama in the mouth and dont let up…but you’re right, and it’s a nearly unheard of luxury to have a QB2 who was a heisman candidate in September in places other than Athens.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> Ought to have some deals inked.  It’s an incredible story in this era of CFB.
> 
> It ain’t hating anyone to state that Bennett is not an elite QB.  UGA is incredibly fortunate to have him on the roster because having more than one QB with experience and ability is a luxury in the portal era.  It ain’t without reason that UGAs being in the national title game in modern CFB with a game manager is a compelling story.   It is not the norm when the norm is elite QBs and elite WRs.  If UGA can find a way to pressure young and limit the explosive plays simultaneously Bennett is plenty elite enough for UGA to win….but it is a compelling story because Bennett is what he is….


Well that’s a different tune from the thread you started about “Georgia doesn’t belong”.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Well that’s a different tune from the thread you started about “Georgia doesn’t belong”.


He is highly cornfused


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> He may well make a heap of money coaching somewhere though….



He is already coaching.


The pic posted a earlier in the thread reminded me of this:


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2022)

"Keyboard quarterbacks"...  love it


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 1, 2022)

I don’t hate Stetson.  Glad we have both Stetson and JT.  Just don’t believe Stetson is the best QB in Athens.  As such, I can’t figure out why he is getting all the snaps.

It‘s a mute point.  It wouldn’t be fair to JT to drop him in the NC game at this point.  I just hope Stetson gives us enough to get over the hump.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> Not a chance in the world.  He may make $3-$400k but not likely.  He may well make a heap of money coaching somewhere though….he has plenty of experience at a high level and obviously loves the game and is competitive….


Water boy minimum in the NFL is 750k a year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Water boy minimum in the NFL is 750k a year.


I'd be one for that!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2022)

ddavis1120 said:


> I don’t hate Stetson.  Glad we have both Stetson and JT.  Just don’t believe Stetson is the best QB in Athens.  As such, I can’t figure out why he is getting all the snaps.
> 
> It‘s a mute point.  It wouldn’t be fair to JT to drop him in the NC game at this point.  I just hope Stetson gives us enough to get over the hump.


What Georgia fans should be concerned with is that defense that didn’t show up against Bama. That needs to be fixed first before worrying about Bennett.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2022)

bullgator said:


> What Georgia fans should be concerned with is that defense that didn’t show up against Bama. That needs to be fixed first before worrying about Bennett.


It looked like it was fixed yesterday. I know you sec guys won’t admit it but Michigan is a very good football team. The dawgs Kirby stomped them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

bullgator said:


> What Georgia fans should be concerned with is that defense that didn’t show up against Bama. That needs to be fixed first before worrying about Bennett.


The offensive line did not help either!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> It looked like it was fixed yesterday. I know you sec guys won’t admit it but Michigan is a very good football team. The dawgs Kirby stomped them.


I think Michigan (Big Ten’s best) compares favorably to Auburn or Arkansas in the SEC.  But that’s just me!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2022)

formula1 said:


> I think Michigan (Big Ten’s best) compares favorably to Auburn or Arkansas in the SEC.  But that’s just me!


Yep. That’s just you.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2022)

UGA 34 Auburn 10
UGA 37 Arkansas 0
UGA 34 Michigan 11

It is at least an educated opinion.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2022)

formula1 said:


> I think Michigan (Big Ten’s best) compares favorably to Auburn or Arkansas in the SEC.  But that’s just me!


You hit the nail on the head


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2022)

Never understood all the hate for the Mailman. Dude is not a bad QB at all. Is he our best QB? Who knows, but I love the fight in this guy. And it would be even more awesome if we can win the natty with him. I'm pulling hard for Stetson to succeed.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> It looked like it was fixed yesterday. I know you sec guys won’t admit it but Michigan is a very good football team. The dawgs Kirby stomped them.


About as fixed as the SEC championship game !


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 2, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Water boy minimum in the NFL is 750k a year.



About right.  I thought it was around $400k but that sounds low.  Bennett may well get a shot….backup QBs with starting experience at a high level in college have some opportunities


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 2, 2022)

DAWG1419 said:


> He is highly cornfused



That thread was based on not being a conference champion and I stand by it 100%.  In the current system it’s hard to justify being the best team in the country if you’re not the best team in your conference.  UGA has a good chance to go .500 against Alabama in 2021.  Alabama did not have to face UGA twice in 2017 when they were #3 in the SEC but #1 in the nation.  In the current 4 team system it is somewhat illogical to crown the second best team in a conference the best team in the nation….


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone not realize that JT is not the leader of the team. If he was such a QB hero and locker room champion, he would be starting, end of story. I think he has some California drama that has been kept under the rug.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 2, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> That thread was based on not being a conference champion and I stand by it 100%.  In the current system it’s hard to justify being the best team in the country if you’re not the best team in your conference.  UGA has a good chance to go .500 against Alabama in 2021.  Alabama did not have to face UGA twice in 2017 when they were #3 in the SEC but #1 in the nation.  In the current 4 team system it is somewhat illogical to crown the second best team in a conference the best team in the nation….



The best team in the conference is not necessarily the one that wins the championship.  The best team in the Country is not necessarily the one that wins the Natty.  Those winners are simply the best or most lucky team in that game that day.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 2, 2022)

*===== Breaking News =====*

*The Stetson Bennett Haters / Kirby Smart 2021 Second Guessers Club
will be going underground for the next 9 days after which a vote will be taken as to whether to disband itself permanently. *


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2022)

That little midget is an interception throwing machine! And makes bone head calls that will cost us the game vs Bama. There. I said it!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> That little midget is an interception throwing machine! And makes bone head calls that will cost us the game vs Bama. There. I said it!



But other than that he’s a very good QB and an even better story?.


----------



## James12 (Jan 2, 2022)

Brock ain’t sitting another year.  Will get interesting if SB wins natty and stays.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Never understood all the hate for the Mailman. Dude is not a bad QB at all. Is he our best QB? Who knows, but I love the fight in this guy. And it would be even more awesome if we can win the natty with him. I'm pulling hard for Stetson to succeed.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*



Some of the charter members of the Stetson Bennett IV Haters Club are last minute holdouts on turning in that t shirt. It's like their security woobie or something and they are riddled with anxiety without it.

For all their criticism about him the hardest thing for them to admit is the kid is a gritty field general who inspires his team and wins football games. It's the kids on the team that gave him the "Mailman" nick name. I'll take that over all the stars in the universe all day long and twice on Sundays.

Bennett is "that good" and he has proven it time and time again. I do not believe JT Daniels is in the same league as Bennett. If he were he would be the starting QB. He's not. He's had all season to win the starting spot and he couldn't do it. Daniels is a QB. Bennett is a winner. There's a huge difference between the two.

The coaches all see something in Bennett that none of the other QB's on the depth chart have right now. CKS is a doggone good coach and he surrounds himself with good coaches. They know what they are doing and they get paid good money to do it. If there were a better QB on the squad that QB would be the starter.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2022)

James12 said:


> Brock ain’t sitting another year.  Will get interesting if SB wins natty and stays.


If Bennett wins the natty……..he should retire!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Some of the charter members of the Stetson Bennett IV Haters Club are last minute holdouts on turning in that t shirt. It's like their security woobie or something and they are riddled with anxiety without it.
> 
> For all their criticism about him the hardest thing for them to admit is the kid is a gritty field general who inspires his team and wins football games. It's the kids on the team that gave him the "Mailman" nick name. I'll take that over all the stars in the universe all day long and twice on Sundays.
> 
> ...


Did you hear those guys praising him after the Orange bowl while he was being interviewed right after the game? They've been doing it all season. So he certainly has the love and respect of his teammates. And the Mailman didn't give up all those points against Bama in the SEC championship game. Win, lose or draw, I'm riding with the Mailman to lead us into battle!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> The coaches all see something in Bennett that none of the other QB's on the depth chart have right now. CKS is a doggone good coach and he surrounds himself with good coaches. They know what they are doing and they get paid good money to do it. If there were a better QB on the squad that QB would be the starter.


But, but, but.................that's the very problem. How is it that such world class coaches missed SO BAD on all those 4 and 5 star QB's and/or failed so miserably at developing them that a mere lowly 3 star with NO SIGNIFICANT OFFERS out of HS or JUCO is the BEST WE HAVE?????!!!!!!!



Yes, that's all I've got. I was always more of a Readers Digest Condensed version as opposed to the full length 30,000pg disertation kinda guy.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Did you hear those guys praising him after the Orange bowl while he was being interviewed right after the game? They've been doing it all season. So he certainly has the love and respect of his teammates. And the Mailman didn't give up all those points against Bama in the SEC championship game. Win, lose or draw, I'm riding with the Mailman to lead us into battle!



If CKS says he's the man then he's the man.


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2022)

Connected!!!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 2, 2022)

Bennett plays with heart. A coach can’t install that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> But, but, but.................that's the very problem. How is it that such world class coaches missed SO BAD on all those 4 and 5 star QB's and/or failed so miserably at developing them that a mere lowly 3 star with NO SIGNIFICANT OFFERS out of HS or JUCO is the BEST WE HAVE?????!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's all I've got. I was always more of a Readers Digest Condensed version as opposed to the full length 30,000pg disertation kinda guy.


Maybe those 4 and 5 stars aren't really 4 and 5 stars.  Besides, I've seen a lot of low-stared players ball like warriors. And if you don't think the Mailman is a warrior, well, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## jrickman (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe those 4 and 5 stars aren't really 4 and 5 stars.  Besides, I've seen a lot of low-stared players ball like warriors. And if you don't think the Mailman is a warrior, well, I don't know what to tell you.



The flip side of this, and I think the point that all the Mailman doubters are missing is that maybe, just MAYBE, these college football coaches know more about evaluating a player than the so called "recruiting services" do. Need I remind y'all that they called Jordan Davis, Mecole Hardman, and Nick Chubb 3 star recruits?


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe those 4 and 5 stars aren't really 4 and 5 stars.  Besides, I've seen a lot of low-stared players ball like warriors. And if you don't think the Mailman is a warrior, well, I don't know what to tell you.


Our thoughts exactly. I was being facetious quoting the condensed version of the dissertations that have been written on these pages about Bennett and the coaching staff.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

jrickman said:


> The flip side of this, and I think the point that all the Mailman doubters are missing is that maybe, just MAYBE, these college football coaches know more about evaluating a player than the so called "recruiting services" do. Need I remind y'all that they called Jordan Davis, Mecole Hardman, and Nick Chubb 3 star recruits?



You're approaching heresy territory with that one.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2022)

If Bennett were 6’3” he would have be a 4-5* coming out of high skrool.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

Listen to his teammates!


----------



## greendawg (Jan 2, 2022)

jrickman said:


> The flip side of this, and I think the point that all the Mailman doubters are missing is that maybe, just MAYBE, these college football coaches know more about evaluating a player than the so called "recruiting services" do. Need I remind y'all that they called Jordan Davis, Mecole Hardman, and Nick Chubb 3 star recruits?



Mecole Hardman was a 5 star, Chubb was a 4 star and Davis was a 3 star.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Listen to his teammates!



What could they possibly know about "stars" and such? All they do is play the game.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> That little midget is an interception throwing machine! And makes bone head calls that will cost us the game vs Bama. There. I said it!



The pick 6 was completely Bennett's fault, but the 2nd interception was Brock Bowers fault for stopping on the route.  He was supposed to run into an open area about the 2 yard line 5 yards from the sideline and had he done that it would have been either a TD or down at the 2 yard line.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

Bennett gave up a pick 6 to Bama in the SEC championship game, all the other points Bama scored, were given up by our "historic" defense.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 2, 2022)

I will say this. I have nothing but the utmost respect for SB. He has gotten the last ounce of his God given talent. With that said JT is more talented and gives the DAWGS the best chance to win and should have been brought in, in the second half of the SEC championship.

That’s not hating on SB. That’s just stating facts. SB is a tough fighter and you gotta love that about him.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 2, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Mecole Hardman was a 5 star, Chubb was a 4 star and Davis was a 3 star.



Don‘t bring facts to this thread.  This is the feel good Stetson thread.  Everybody loves him…..except when he was third string until the middle of September.


----------



## James12 (Jan 2, 2022)

Man, what a different tone and vibe towards ole SB.  We went from fire him to retire his Jersey in weeks.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2022)

James12 said:


> Man, what a different tone and vibe towards ole SB.  We went from fire him to retire his Jersey in weeks.


The first pick he throws and they’ll have to find a secure way to get him out of the stadium.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

antharper said:


> About as fixed as the SEC championship game !


A lot of people say it was! 
Nothing surprises me these days!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2022)

bullgator said:


> The first pick he throws and they’ll have to find a secure way to get him out of the stadium.


Sad to say but it's the truth. Just ask gitmo dawg


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Sad to say but it's the truth. Just ask gitmo dawg


He’ll be cheering the loudest should it happen.


----------



## jrickman (Jan 2, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Mecole Hardman was a 5 star, Chubb was a 4 star and Davis was a 3 star.



No. They were not. Not at the time they were offered. These services go back and change their rating all the time. Those sites may say that now, but not back then. I distinctly remember looking on the rivals and scout on the day Mecole gave his verbal and seeing him rated at 3 stars. I also remember the guys up in Cedartown being up in arms over Chubb's 3 star rating (to the point of being a little obnoxious about it) for his entire senior year.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 2, 2022)

jrickman said:


> No. They were not. Not at the time they were offered. These services go back and change their rating all the time. Those sites may say that now, but not back then. I distinctly remember looking on the rivals and scout on the day Mecole gave his verbal and seeing him rated at 3 stars. I also remember the guys up in Cedartown being up in arms over Chubb's 3 star rating (to the point of being a little obnoxious about it) for his entire senior year.



I was gonna post this myself but I figured someone would come along and set it straight. Thanks!


----------



## jbogg (Jan 2, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> I will say this. I have nothing but the utmost respect for SB. He has gotten the last ounce of his God given talent. With that said JT is more talented and gives the DAWGS the best chance to win and should have been brought in, in the second half of the SEC championship.
> 
> That’s not hating on SB. That’s just stating facts. SB is a tough fighter and you gotta love that about him.



Kirby and his staff have had a long time to evaluate all of the quarterbacks on this team. They clearly feel Stetson gives them the best chance to win. The significance of how his teammates rally behind Him can not be overstated.  I’d have to give Kirby the benefit of the doubt since no one else is in a better position to make that call.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2022)

They love SBIV cause he looks like a 40 year old successful divorce attorney after winning his third case of the day, then hittin 3 neat shots of Blantons. Might not like him or how he does it but the dude wins.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 2, 2022)

jbogg said:


> Kirby and his staff have had a long time to evaluate all of the quarterbacks on this team. They clearly feel Stetson gives them the best chance to win. The significance of how his teammates rally behind Him can not be overstated.  I’d have to give Kirby the benefit of the doubt since no one else is in a better position to make that call.


I think it’s more than that.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> The best team in the conference is not necessarily the one that wins the championship.  The best team in the Country is not necessarily the one that wins the Natty.  Those winners are simply the best or most lucky team in that game that day.



I don't know about luck being the deciding factor.  Preparation and mindset is the key.  Drinkin' dat poison can ruin a good team.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> That little midget is an interception throwing machine! And makes bone head calls that will cost us the game vs Bama. There. I said it!



So I guess the defense collapsing in the 2nd quarter wasn't a factor.  

Also, he was running for his life, because the O line wasn't doing it's job.  

Those are facts!

You drinkin' something that ain't agreeing with your mind!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> A lot of people say it was!
> Nothing surprises me these days!



If y’all had won it would have been a straight up game.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> If CKS says he's the man then he's the man.



Not just CKS, Monken has stated the same thing and from what I hear, he has the final call on QB's.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Not just CKS, Monken has stated the same thing and from what I hear, he has the final call on QB's.


They better have a AWESOME game plan because they will look like FOOLS if they lose!! 

And his ability to judge and select QBs will be questioned for a LONG time!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> That little midget is an interception throwing machine! And makes bone head calls that will cost us the game vs Bama. There. I said it!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2022)

I just muddled my way through the live Championship Game thread.  I was amazed at the doubt and negativity, the downright "get ready to abandon ship" attitude that continued right up to the second half of the fourth quarter.

The same folks who naysayed Bennett almost all the way through the game now have the temerity to wildly celebrate what he has given them in spite of the calls for him to be sidelined.

Reading all the jubilent posts this morning I find myself befuddled.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I just muddled my way through the live Championship Game thread.  I was amazed at the doubt and negativity, the downright "get ready to abandon ship" attitude that continued right up to the second half of the fourth quarter.
> 
> The same folks who naysayed Bennett almost all the way through the game now have the temerity to wildly celebrate what he has given them in spite of the calls for him to be sidelined.
> 
> Reading all the jubilent posts this morning I find myself befuddled.



Haters and surrenderers gonna hate and surrender until they realize the Dawgs won and Bennett was a big part if not the biggest part of the win.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

If I said it once, I've said it a million times. Stetson Bennett is a DGD.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Haters and surrenderers gonna hate and surrender until they realize the Dawgs won and Bennett was a big part if not the biggest part of the win.


Seems like I heard somewhere he was offensive mvp.

Oh yeah. Right after they gave Kirby the trophy.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2022)

I just can't imagine a more compelling ending to the Stetson Bennett story than winning the Natty.   He could walk off into the sunset having accomplished his lifetime dream very early in life.  However, I expect that we will hear more of this little fellow.

I say put his name on the wall next to Trippy and Walker and be happy for another great story to tell the Grandkids one day.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I just can't imagine a more compelling ending to the Stetson Bennett story than winning the Natty.   He could walk off into the sunset having accomplished his lifetime dream very early in life.  However, I expect that we will hear more of this little fellow.
> 
> I say put his name on the wall next to Trippy and Walker and be happy for another great story to tell the Grandkids one day.



The only walk on QB in the history of college football to win a natty. That puts him in an elite group with only one member to date. Not to mention he had two long TD tosses and a couple of other bombs downfield that were on the money and he made them with heavy pressure from the defense of the #1 team in the nation. The Haters Club can say what they want. The kid is a baller who never gives up and he's a champion who wins and all his teammates say so.


----------



## K80 (Jan 11, 2022)

I hope he hangs up his cleats on a high point and rides off into the sunset!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 11, 2022)

AD Mitchell made a GREAT play that really seemed to change the flow and perception of Bennett's lousy first half. His drive/heart may be unequaled but in my mind I will always see him as the qb with the unforced fumble like he had in the first half. Still a DGD. I also think that if Bama hadn't lost their receiver, they would have put more pressure on Georgia causing more pressure on Bennett that he might not have overcome.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 11, 2022)

K80 said:


> I hope he hangs up his cleats on a high point and rides off into the sunset!


Why?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 11, 2022)

K80 said:


> I hope he hangs up his cleats on a high point and rides off into the sunset!


It doesn't sound like thats in the plans


----------



## DannyW (Jan 11, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I just muddled my way through the live Championship Game thread.  I was amazed at the doubt and negativity, the downright "get ready to abandon ship" attitude that continued right up to the second half of the fourth quarter.
> 
> The same folks who naysayed Bennett almost all the way through the game now have the temerity to wildly celebrate what he has given them in spite of the calls for him to be sidelined.
> 
> Reading all the jubilent posts this morning I find myself befuddled.



Yeah, I'm reading it too. On page 30 but had to take a rest. It makes War and Peace look like a pamplet.

Noticed the same thing you did. Folks were really down on SB. Thought to myself...are these people watching the same game as I am? The Heisman Trophy winner on the other side was struggling just about as much.

Both defenses were lights out. Maybe the two best collegiate defenses ever to play each other in the championship game. I don't remember any better.

Did you see everyone, teammates and coaches, congratulating Bennett at the end of the game? They all knew the adversity he faced all season. Good stuff.


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 11, 2022)

Being a life long Gator, I was pulling for the Dawgs - great comeback from the bad start.
Had no dawg in the SB vs JT fight but SB should take advantage of his fame. He would be a sho-in for any local political office when he leaves UGA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I just muddled my way through the live Championship Game thread.  I was amazed at the doubt and negativity, the downright "get ready to abandon ship" attitude that continued right up to the second half of the fourth quarter.
> 
> The same folks who naysayed Bennett almost all the way through the game now have the temerity to wildly celebrate what he has given them in spite of the calls for him to be sidelined.
> 
> Reading all the jubilent posts this morning I find myself befuddled.


Neither QB had a great game but Stetson did not make a mistake! 
The fumble was a forward pass in any other game but Alabama!
Stetson was not "elite" but he didn't need to be, he did what he had to do and he WON!

Stats from both QBs and Stetson was the better man last night!!...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2022)

I don’t hate the guy. I just hope he doesn’t suit up for the Dawgs again.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 11, 2022)

jrickman said:


> No. They were not. Not at the time they were offered. These services go back and change their rating all the time. Those sites may say that now, but not back then. I distinctly remember looking on the rivals and scout on the day Mecole gave his verbal and seeing him rated at 3 stars. I also remember the guys up in Cedartown being up in arms over Chubb's 3 star rating (to the point of being a little obnoxious about it) for his entire senior year.



Mecole was rated as the #2 athlete and Demetris Robertson was #1.  Both were 5 stars and both were expected to go to UGA but Robertson chose Cal.  Chubb was a 4 star on at least 2 recruiting services for a while and Michel was a 5 star.  The final rating on signing day is the only thing you can go by.  Just this year Bear Alexander was a 5 star but he is now rated a 4 star.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 11, 2022)

I admire Stetson and it’s truly a great American story what he did. I wish him the very best.

Maybe you guys who follow the DAWGs closer can explain why Kirby doesn’t have the recruiters standing tall in front of his desk asking, “How did this kid from Blackshear walk onto my field and lead us to the first Natty in decades and you boys didn’t recruit him?”


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don’t hate the guy. I just hope he doesn’t suit up for the Dawgs again.



After watching the last three games I am convinced that SB was the right man for the job.  I had questions as to why Kirby didn't at least try something different in the second half of the SEC Ch game but then I don't know what Kirby knew and will not pretend that I do.

What I saw after all three games was that the other players on the team love SB and want to play for and with him.  I expect Kirby saw that in spades day in and day out. Those sort of feelings will make an average team good and a good team great.

It may not be the same next year when all the changes shake out.  I think we can trust Kirby to do the right thing for the team based on what he sees then. SB might be back for another try at UGA or he might take to the portal.  All this is new to me. He does not sound like he thinks he is through playing football yet.  Time will tell and we will have to wait and see.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I admire Stetson and it’s truly a great American story what he did. I wish him the very best.
> 
> Maybe you guys who follow the DAWGs closer can explain why Kirby doesn’t have the recruiters standing tall in front of his desk asking, “How did this kid from Blackshear walk onto my field and lead us to the first Natty in decades and you boys didn’t recruit him?”



I don't follow the DAWGs but IMO, some people just have the right stuff in a particular situation.  SB sure had it this year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 11, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I don't follow the DAWGs but IMO, some people just have the right stuff in a particular situation.  SB sure had it this year.



Whole heartedly agree he had what the DAWGs needed.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2022)

Anybody notice last night post game that Stet is at least as (if not an inch or so taller than) tall as Bryce young?   Yet he's "the midget" and the too short for college football guy


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Anybody notice last night post game that Stet is at least as (if not an inch or so taller than) tall as Bryce young?   Yet he's "the midget" and the too short for college football guy


Stetson Bennnett is 1 inch taller than Kyler Murray & Doug Flutie 5'10.
Same height as Russell Wilson & Sonny Jurgensen, 5-11.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 11, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Anybody notice last night post game that Stet is at least as (if not an inch or so taller than) tall as Bryce young?   Yet he's "the midget" and the too short for college football guy



I saw that last night when they were next to each other.  Both are 6' 190 lbs soaking wet, but only the size of Bennett is a problem for some.  Young has a better arm, but Bennett is the better runner.  I think Tua was only 6 to 6'1" and he is doing fine.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 11, 2022)

I do think Bennett was a bit hungover and tired in that interview.  Hope he got some rest!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2022)

formula1 said:


> I do think Bennett was a bit hungover and tired in that interview.  Hope he got some rest!


Yeah, maybe just a little too much champagne. That interview made me cringe a little.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 12, 2022)

What most didn't know and what we saw after the game is that his teammates love him.  He is one of them.  He is a baller.  He didn't try to stand apart and instead showed up and worked the grind with all of them.  They wanted him to win and they wanted to help him win.  He bleeds red and black and that is awesome.  As for next year, we don't have anyone but he and JT that have any starting experience and IMHO, JT is gone.  He and his parents are prima donnas.  I don't have a problem with Stetson coming back, but I do think that the young bucks are going to push him and might win the job before the season is out.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 12, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I saw that last night when they were next to each other.  Both are 6' 190 lbs soaking wet, but only the size of Bennett is a problem for some.  Young has a better arm, but Bennett is the better runner.  I think Tua was only 6 to 6'1" and he is doing fine.



Stetson is listed as 5' 11" but during the game the announcer said he was more 5"9".
In HS, I was listed at 5'11" 175lbs but I was 5"8" 140 - just sayin.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 12, 2022)

formula1 said:


> I do think Bennett was a bit hungover and tired in that interview.  Hope he got some rest!





Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, maybe just a little too much champagne. That interview made me cringe a little.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 12, 2022)

DSGB said:


>




Not every day you get to take a drag of Pappy! He earned it and I hope he enjoyed the heck out of it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> Stetson is listed as 5' 11" but during the game the announcer said he was more 5"9".
> In HS, I was listed at 5'11" 175lbs but I was 5"8" 140 - just sayin.


I don't care if he is listed a 3'4" we have the Natty!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> What most didn't know and what we saw after the game is that his teammates love him.  He is one of them.  He is a baller.  He didn't try to stand apart and instead showed up and worked the grind with all of them.  They wanted him to win and they wanted to help him win.  He bleeds red and black and that is awesome.  As for next year, we don't have anyone but he and JT that have any starting experience and IMHO, JT is gone.  He and his parents are prima donnas.  I don't have a problem with Stetson coming back, but I do think that the young bucks are going to push him and might win the job before the season is out.  Go DAWGS!


I'm unfamiliar. Please enlighten! Thanks!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 12, 2022)

Resica said:


> I'm unfamiliar. Please enlighten! Thanks!


I heard something from a pretty reliable source that I don't think has been posted yet.  Team docs said JT was ready to play soon after the oblique injury. JT and family didn't like that and consulted a personal family doctor to say he wasn't ready.  Kirby said "ok, you're doc says you're not ready.   Go sit over there on the bench and I'll let you know when I'm ready for you to play"


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2022)

DSGB said:


>


That’s about a $6000 bottle of bourbon 



mizzippi jb said:


> I heard something from a pretty reliable source that I don't think has been posted yet.  Team docs said JT was ready to play soon after the oblique injury. JT and family didn't like that and consulted a personal family doctor to say he wasn't ready.  Kirby said "ok, you're doc says you're not ready.   Go sit over there on the bench and I'll let you know when I'm ready for you to play"



Confirmed. He completely lost the locker room and any confidence the coaches had in his commitment.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 13, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I heard something from a pretty reliable source that I don't think has been posted yet.  Team docs said JT was ready to play soon after the oblique injury. JT and family didn't like that and consulted a personal family doctor to say he wasn't ready.  Kirby said "ok, you're doc says you're not ready.   Go sit over there on the bench and I'll let you know when I'm ready for you to play"





MCBUCK said:


> That’s about a $6000 bottle of bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed. He completely lost the locker room and any confidence the coaches had in his commitment.


Why is he already enrolled in UGA for the 2022 season to take classess if he intends to transfer??
I posted the link in the other thread, he is still listed as the Top 8 to win the Heisman in 2022, go figure??

NO mention of Vandagriff, Beck, Stockton, or Bennett??


----------



## jrickman (Jan 13, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Mecole was rated as the #2 athlete and Demetris Robertson was #1.  Both were 5 stars and both were expected to go to UGA but Robertson chose Cal.  Chubb was a 4 star on at least 2 recruiting services for a while and Michel was a 5 star.  The final rating on signing day is the only thing you can go by.  Just this year Bear Alexander was a 5 star but he is now rated a 4 star.



Not to belabor the point, but you're still missing it. Going back and moving Mecole up AFTER practically every school in the nation started showing interest isn't being insightful and somehow in the know, but rather taking signals from the real experts (college coaches and scouts) and posting them as a rating. They aren't so much rating players as they are gauging interest in them at a point. But I digress...we can agree to disagree, if we do in fact.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 10, 2022)

jrickman said:


> Not to belabor the point, but you're still missing it. Going back and moving Mecole up AFTER practically every school in the nation started showing interest isn't being insightful and somehow in the know, but rather taking signals from the real experts (college coaches and scouts) and posting them as a rating. They aren't so much rating players as they are gauging interest in them at a point. But I digress...we can agree to disagree, if we do in fact.



You can disagree but that doesn’t make you correct.

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/five-star-mecole-hardman-jr-commits-georgia/

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...rgia-how-4-star-rb-fits-into-bulldogs-offense


----------

